# Checker Cube

## JamesS

I'm looking to build a new computer, using the Checker Cube case.  I'm a hardware weenie, having never built an entire computer from scratch.  I've replaced RAM and HDs on my computers in the past, but thats about as hands on as I've come.  

I suppose first, I'll tell you specifically what I want to build and then ask my questions.  I want to build a reasonably speedy system to boot Gentoo with an nvidia 

GeForce 4 Ti 4600  graphics card, preferably 512+ MBs of RAM, and the Logitech® Cordless Comfort Duo for my keyboard/mouse.  

First things first, can I run this system (graphics card and keyboard/mouse) in Linux?

The second question: I want to buy the barebones system (FreeTech P4 MB W/O CPU) from CheckerCube but what exactly is included?  The URL is http://www.checkercube.com/Support/DownloadSf-p4.html

Approx. how much will this cost me?

Can you recommend any websites that will help me find more information on hardware and cheap, reliable sales?

Thanks for the help!

----------

## Chickpea

Well, I guess perhaps you did not notice that this case is for the itx format which has a via chip on it.   You can check it out at http://www.miniitx.com

Here is a thread regarding getting it up and ready for gentoo.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23799&highlight=mini+itx

Shuttle also makes a bare-bones system like the one you were looking at that has either a Pentium processor or one for AMD processors.

As far as the other hardware....not sure.

cat

----------

## JamesS

As I said I'm a hardware weenie, can you explain what that means Chickpea?  Does that mean I can't use a Pentium 4 or AMD processor with it and if not is a via chip as good or comparable?  Please be patient with me  :Smile: 

----------

## MacMasta

You can still use your AMD or Intel chip with it - the VIA chip is called the "chipset" and is part of the motherboard that handles a whole lot of other stuff.

The ITX form factor ("form factor" - fancy word for "shape") is an itty-bitty little motherboard (and case - that's a sweet case, by the way) designed to be small.

Because of that, it will limit your choices for hardware a litle bit (usually only one or two pci slots, instead of the six or so on ATX boards). That isn't neceessarily a problem, of course - many of these motherboards come with the network card and sound built in, so you don't need to use a slot for them. I'd take a look at the stuff shuttle has - they give you the case, a power supply, and the motherboard, all for a pretty reasonable price - you'll probably end up spending a little over a grand, but that's just me guessing - you should go price stuff out on your own.

For a good hardware site, stick  to newegg.com - it's the only one really worth looking at.

~Mac~

----------

## oniq

To my understanding the VIA and the Freetech links off of that website show two different flavors of motherboards you can choose.  If you choose the VIA Mini-ITX, you are basically out of luck upgrading it other than RAM, the CPU is built in and is a measily C3 800mhz.  The Freetech is probably more of something that will suit your needs.

Now from the page "Two 168-pin DIMM sockets, up to 256MB, Support 8MB to 512MB SDRAM memory types", the memory confuses me.  Apparently it supports 512mb ram but reads it as 256mb?  Or is it a total of 512mb, 256mb per slot.  I'd look into that further if you plan on having 512mb ram.

The Special Low Profile PCI expansion slot should have you asking questions too.  Why is it low profile?  Does it require a certain sized (special, no doubt) adapter?

I think what would suit your needs better is an SV24, or SV25 barebones system.  Look it up, they have better expandibility and have better support for what you are looking for.

----------

## Chickpea

okay,  The mini-itx motherboard is one where everything is intergrated.  The cpu is on it as well as sound, ethernet, modem  and video.    YOu will not be adding a processor to this.  It comes with the Via C3.  The motherboard, as someone else has already said, comes in a 500 or 800 mhz speed.  You are not going to be the fastest driver on the freeway.  

It is cool and slick and many people build these because of the coolness factor.  Heck, that is what I want to do.  I however dont know much about Via cpus (They used to be made by Cyrix which Via purchased)

YOU NEED TO READ.   If you are looking for a small/mini system, go for one of the shuttle barebones system.  If this is the first computer you have ever built and/or you dont know much about hardware.....I would suggest, you look to something else...or prepare to really take the time to sit down and plan out how you are going to build.  You need to do your research.  All the info you need is already out there, if you take the time to read it.

C

----------

## nalin

One of my first systems was a storebought ibm in a "microtower"...had one isa slot and one pci, a single drive bay, and quite frankly, I despised this computer for three years before I built my own system.  

If the lack of expandability has so much as crossed your mind I would at all costs avoid something lacking in it, as its real hard to forsee what components your gonna want a few years down the road.  Additionally a case is one of the most reusable parts of your entire system, they are not made obsolete with time (or not nearly so fast as the electronic components), the only innovations in the years since I bought mine have been athstetic.  

All and all I think there are a lot of ways to make your system look awesome without sacrificing expandability, upgradeability, and proformance (for the record my favorite at the moment are entirely clear acrylic cases).

----------

## sukotto

 *JamesS wrote:*   

> I'm looking to build a new computer 

 

 *JamesS wrote:*   

> Approx. how much will this cost me?
> 
> Can you recommend any websites that will help me find more information on hardware and cheap, reliable sales?
> 
> Thanks for the help!

 

What you should buy really depends on how you plan to use the box... it will cost you as much as you're willing to spend (sounds stupid, but it's true).  At the low end, you can buy a pre-built walmart special (some good stuff on ebay as well) for about $200USD.  

Personally, I like doing things myself (though it might not be as cheap).  Assuming you want a game/movies/etc "modern" computer I'd start by lookng at the monthly "Sharky Extreme" value guide to see what you can get for $1000 (they also have high-end  and extreme guides).  If you just want a simple router or webserver or mp3 jukebox or something I'd get the $200 Walmart special or buy a 3rd hand 486 or Pentium.  If you want something for websurfing and email, I would probably get a 500~1000MHz PIII or Celeron and never look back.

Unless you need (or really want) the small form factor and quietness, I wouldn't start with a mini-itx system.  You cannot easily upgrade them (other than memory/HD).

For searching out places that sell components I like

froogle

cnet shopper

pricewatch

Putting together a computer is pretty easy these days.  Most compnents are well labeled, standardised, and pretty much just snap together.  Google lists quite a few links.

Linux will run on pretty much all modern x86 hardware.  you might have some trouble with some peripherals (like firewire, usb, etc) but even they seem pretty straight forward.  Modems remain a problem.  If you want one, make sure it's not a crappy "winmodem" (in my opinion, the best modem you can buy is the external v.92 faxmodem from US Robotics.  They make the best modems)

Best wishes,

Sukotto

[edit] fixed url for modem

----------

## sukotto

 *nalin wrote:*   

> Posted: Sat Dec 28, 2002 2:32 pm
> 
> 

 

How did you do that I wonder?   :Smile: 

----------

